# Aperturar - cuenta "aperturada" en un banco



## Tilitili

Me llegó una carta de un banco en donde dcie que tengo una cuenta "aperturada" en ese banco.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre aperturada y abierta?, ¿está bien dicho, aperturada?


----------



## pejeman

Tilitili said:


> Me llegó una carta de un banco en donde dcie que tengo una cuenta "aperturada" en ese banco.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre aperturada y abierta?, ¿está bien dicho, aperturada?


 
¡Qué difícil es empezar una semana con una palabra como "aperturar"! Dicen que mal la empieza al que ahorcan en lunes y yo creo que al español lo han ahorcado con eso de "aperturar".

Saludos.


----------



## Argónida

Aperturar no está reconocida por la RAE. 
Para mí, por otra parte, es un "palabro". Abrir es lo correcto.


----------



## Juana la Loca

Argónida said:


> Aperturar no está reconocida por la RAE.
> Para mí, por otra parte, es un "palabro". Abrir es lo correcto.


 
Y lo peor es que por ahí lo dicen muchísimo...


----------



## Bronte

Pronto oireis "aperturizar"


----------



## josé león

Creo que gracias a la "globalización" esa -horrenda- palabra es propia de la jerga bancaria de todo el continente. En Ecuador la utilizan, también,  en los bancos... 

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*apertura *


f. Acción y resultado de abrir o descubrir lo que está cerrado u oculto:
apertura de una carta.
Inauguración de un local, asamblea pública, curso académico, etc.:
apertura de una sesión.
Tendencia favorable a la comprensión de actitudes ideológicas, políticas, etc., distintas de las que se tiene:
apertura mental.
ortogr. Colocación del primero de los signos ortográficos dobles:
la apertura de comillas.
♦ No confundir con abertura.
Segun la primera acepción, no tiene nada de malo utilizarla.
La verdad, la escucho muchisimo, claro por motivos de trabajo... y de hecho el viernes pasado aperturamos una nueva sede...¡que les parece! 

Es un poco fea, la verdad, pero no me parece que tenga nada de malo, así como hay terminos medicos que son horribles, pues tambien podemos tener terminos financieros...( no tan agradables al oido)

Es mi opinión.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Jellby

ROSANGELUS said:


> *apertura *
> 
> f. Acción y resultado de abrir o descubrir lo que está cerrado u oculto:
> apertura de una carta.
> 
> ...
> 
> Segun la primera acepción, no tiene nada de malo utilizarla.
> La verdad, la escucho muchisimo, claro por motivos de trabajo... y de hecho el viernes pasado aperturamos una nueva sede...¡que les parece!



Pues a mí sí me parece que tiene de malo. Si "apertura" es "acción y resultado de abrir", el verbo obviamente es "abrir". Porque si el verbo fuera "aperturar", la acción y resultado sería "aperturación" y el verbo "aperturacionar" y la acción "aperturacionamiento" y el verbo "aperturacionamentar", y la acción "aperturacionamentación"...


----------



## Fernando

En banca es de uso común. No obstante, estoy por descubrir la diferencia entre abrir y aperturar una cuenta. Cuando la descubra os la cuento.


----------



## mirx

Tilitili said:


> Me llegó una carta de un banco en donde dcie que tengo una cuenta "aperturada" en ese banco.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre aperturada y abierta?, ¿está bien dicho, aperturada?


 
Ya veo que tu cuenta la has aperuturado en México, y entonces está bien, ya que en México las cuentas bancarias tienen mucho tiempo que se aperturan y no se abren.

Yo lo chequé en un diccionario Larousse 1983 y la palabra ya venía incluida.

Utiliza la opción de búsqueda ya que este hilo ya se había dado antes, y Jellby ya había dado los mismos ejemplos que ha dado hoy (entre otros).

Personalmente pienso que la palabra es inecesaria.


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

¿No sería mejor?:  Este banco le notifica sobre la apertura de su cuenta.

     Pero es verdad que hay una tendencia en cada ciencia, en cada disciplina, a generar palabras. A modificar alguna aceptada y hacerla sonar mal. De hecho tienen mucha creatividad, porque algunas que ya de por sí suenan mal, se las ingenian para que suenen peor. 

Hay cientos de ejemplos en cada área. Aperturar, es un ejemplo del lenguaje bancario.

                      gustavo.-


----------



## bb008

Como casi todos dicen, yo la palabra la he escuchado en los bancos, 
(aperturar una cuenta), yo nunca he oído a nadie decir, "por favor aperturame la puerta,"...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernando said:


> En banca es de uso común. No obstante, estoy por descubrir la diferencia entre abrir y aperturar una cuenta. Cuando la descubra os la cuento.


 
Interesante Fernando, si puedo te ayudo en esa busqueda.

A mí si me gusta, y no se usa solo para cuentas bancarias, tambien para inauguraciones de agencia, tanto bancarias como de seguros, tal vez va por el area financiera en general.



bb008 said:


> Como casi todos dicen, yo la palabra la he escuchado en los bancos,
> (aperturar una cuenta), yo nunca he oído a nadie decir, "por favor aperturame la puerta,"...


 
Solo para cuentas???
¿vives en Venezuela? si es así, leete el _Reporte Financiero_, la encontraras a monton, pero como dije anteriormente en rubros financieros realmente. (pero no solo para abrir cuentas , repito) 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Es curioso.
     Si al salir del banco te roban. Aquí en Argentina dicen que te robaron en una "salidera".

 Palabra que supongo que no existe. Y suena muy mal por cierto.

              Gustavo.-


----------



## -.-koala pink punk-.-

Pero aún con los modismos, creo que aperturada no es correcta yo comparto la opinión de Jellby.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo, *aperturar* es incorrecto. Es que de *apertura* a *aperturar* hay varios años luz. Es un error que se comete, a mi parecer, al querer sonar más "técnico" o "mejor" con una palabra "más elaborada" que *abrir*.

-La *apertura* de la nueva sede del banco permitirá *abrir* miles de cuentas nuevas este año.
-*Abriré* mi primera cuenta de ahorros este fin de mes.
-Dicen que una tarjeta de crédito te *abre* las puertas del mundo.

Ojalá que el uso y el abuso no *aperturen* (¡!) las puertas de los diccionarios a este pseudoverbo. 

Atentamente,


----------



## Juana la Loca

ROSANGELUS said:


> *apertura *
> 
> f. Acción y resultado de abrir o descubrir lo que está cerrado u oculto:
> apertura de una carta.
> Inauguración de un local, asamblea pública, curso académico, etc.:
> apertura de una sesión.
> Tendencia favorable a la comprensión de actitudes ideológicas, políticas, etc., distintas de las que se tiene:
> apertura mental.
> ortogr. Colocación del primero de los signos ortográficos dobles:
> la apertura de comillas.
> ♦ No confundir con abertura.
> Segun la primera acepción, no tiene nada de malo utilizarla.
> La verdad, la escucho muchisimo, claro por motivos de trabajo... y de hecho el viernes pasado aperturamos una nueva sede...¡que les parece!
> 
> Es un poco fea, la verdad, pero no me parece que tenga nada de malo, así como hay terminos medicos que son horribles, pues tambien podemos tener terminos financieros...( no tan agradables al oido)
> 
> Es mi opinión.
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 
Rosa,  si nadie cuestiona "apertura". Es perfectamente correcta.
Lo que no existe, la RAE no lo incluye en su diccionario,  es "aperturar"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

es decir, que puedo perfectamente decir, sin que suene mal:
- voy a ir a la apertura de la nueva agencia. ( bien) 
- vamos a aperturar una agencia. ( malo)


----------



## Argónida

ROSANGELUS said:


> es decir, que puedo perfectamente decir, sin que suene mal:
> - voy a ir a la apertura de la nueva agencia. ( bien)
> - vamos a aperturar una agencia. ( malo)


 
Así es. El sustantivo "apertura" existe. El verbo "aperturar" es un invento.


----------



## roal

ROSANGELUS said:


> es decir, que puedo perfectamente decir, sin que suene mal:
> - voy a ir a la apertura de la nueva agencia. ( bien)
> - vamos a aperturar una agencia. ( malo)


 
¡Hola Rosa! 

¡Exacto! La palabra incorrecta es *aperturar*. Y como dijo Jellby, el verbo correcto a utilizar en estos casos es *abrir*.

Que bueno verte, tenía días sin saber de ti...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Roal, que tal, he estado bastante ocupada, pero mientras pueda, seguire polemizando por acá... 
Entonces aperturar no está bien, que extraño, de verdad que la he escuchado tantas veces por acá que me extraña... incluso pense que era cuestión de latitudes, pero ya veo que no.

saludos
Gracias a todos por ayudarme a entender 

Rosangelus


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Interesante Fernando, si puedo te ayudo en esa busqueda.
> 
> A mí si me gusta, y no se usa solo para cuentas bancarias, tambien para inauguraciones de agencia, tanto bancarias como de seguros, tal vez va por el area financiera en general.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo para cuentas???
> ¿vives en Venezuela? si es así, leete el _Reporte Financiero_, la encontraras a monton, pero como dije anteriormente en rubros financieros realmente. (pero no solo para abrir cuentas , repito)
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Tú lo acabas de decir, solo en rubros financieros, bancarios, pero de resto eso no lo usamos, yo no he escuchado a nadie decir, aperturame la puerta, pudes por favor aperturarme la botella de refresco...me expliqué...


----------



## maricharms

Hola Tilitili!!
La verdad la primera vez que leí el verbo "aperturar" me pareció que la estaban usando incorrectamente.Y aunque no aparece en el Diccionario de la Real Academia, se usa mucho sólo en términos bancarios, al menos así es en Perú.Espero que te ayude a disipar tus dudas.
Nos vemos
Maricharms


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Vaya, parece que este es un horrible palabro, un engendro malsonante –¿quedó clara mi opinion?– que viene viajando de norte a sur y no creo que haya llegado aun a Chile; a menos que me esté perdiendo de algo.
Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con los que han dicho que es un verbo totalmente innecesario y cuyo origen sólo se entiende por el odioso hábito de quienes se desempeñan en ciertas áreas como las finanzas, la economía y otras, de crear téminos que, según ellos, suenan más _técnicos_ e impresionan a los legos. Al respecto, en otro hilo, expresé mi oponión sobre el castellano en la prensa.
Parece que el uso del término ya está bien extendido y, como dice Erasmo, espero que la RAE no lo valide incluyéndolo en el diccionario.
¿Como va la cosa en el resto del Cono Sur?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Vaya, parece que este es un horrible palabro, un engendro malsonante –¿quedó clara mi opinion?– que viene viajando de norte a sur y no creo que haya llegado aun a Chile; a menos que me esté perdiendo de algo.
> Estoy plenamente de acuerdo con los que han dicho que es un verbo totalmente innecesario y cuyo origen sólo se entiende por el odioso hábito de quienes se desempeñan en ciertas áreas como las finanzas, la economía y otras, de crear téminos que, según ellos, suenan más _técnicos_ e impresionan a los legos. Al respecto, en otro hilo, expresé mi oponión sobre el castellano en la prensa.
> Parece que el uso del término ya está bien extendido y, como dice Erasmo, espero que la RAE no lo valide incluyéndolo en el diccionario.
> ¿Como va la cosa en el resto del Cono Sur?
> 
> Saludos


 

Pues repito que el Larousse ya lo incluyó desde hace más de 20 años, y sí que la palabra está bien arraigado el la jerga bancaria. Lamentablemente hay más posibilidades de que se quede que las hay de que se vaya.

Y bueno, a mí no me molesta tanto como palabro o problemo.


----------



## BETOREYES

Me suena como "apretujar". Y como va la economía, no me extraña que nuestras cuentas bancarias estén así.

Yo he abierto varias cuentas, y es la primera vez que escucho esta palabra. Por lo menos en Medellín no se usa (hasta ahora).

Por otro lado, no todas las palabras tiene que figurar en el diccionario de la RAE. Y peor si son técnicas


----------



## marlansa

Suena muy feo APERTURAR, aun en los medios financieros donde me desenvuelvo.  Cuando un cliente de habla inglesa me pregunta si eso significa ABRIR, tengo que decirle la verdad, que no existe esa palabra en el REA ni como neologismo.  Nadie dice APERTURAME la PUERTA.


----------



## JSeventhKalevra

Apertura:
Acción de abrir... 

De ahí la confusión y el mal uso, apertura no es un verbo.

Yo aperturo
Tu aperturas 
El apertura
Nosotros aperturamos
Vosotros apertureis
Ellos aperturan...

Entonces, "alguien trató de aperturarme la puerta pero estaba pasado el cerrojo, de modo que no se pudo aperturar." Bien...


----------



## lady jekyll

JSeventhKalevra said:


> Apertura:
> Acción de abrir... de ahí viene la confusión... evidentemenete es una accion no un verbo.
> 
> Sinonimos:
> *abertura, estreno, inauguración, iniciación, comienzo, principio



Hay una ligera diferencia entre apertura y abertura (es un error muy común). No son palabras sinónimas. La a*b*ertura es física: (la abertura de una puerta, de la boca, etc.) y la a*p*ertura, no: se aplica, en general, a cuestiones inmateriales (la apertura de un congreso, de una reunión, de la sesión, etc.). O sea que "apertura" da principio a algo.

Aperturar es un barbarismo por "abrir".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesante. Además de una próspera industria nacional de mamarrachos, a nuestras costas llegan muchos esperpentos importados, pero ese todavía no ha desembarcado. Primera vez.


----------



## karliucho

La palabra apertura es un sustantivo y no hay un verbo aperturar, como bien dicen. Apertura es derivado de abrir, como cerradura de cerrar. Si conjugamos aperturar, conjugaríamos también cerradurar ¿? 
¡Así lo veo yo!


----------



## Wilsonmtx

Apertura en español significa “acción de abrir”, que es el verbo que le corresponde a este sustantivo, de ahí que no podamos decir: “Vas a aperturar una cuenta bancaria” ya que esta expresión es lo más incorrecto que usted pueda usar a la hora de hablar, si no piense cuál es el sustantivo de abrir, o acaso usted dice abridura, (palabra que no existe) entonces dejemos de emplear el verbo “aperturar” porque no lo tenemos en nuestro idioma.

Hay que especificar que hablando con precisión y rigor, “apertura” se usa cuando aludimos al principio de una asamblea o actividad determinada.

También la Real Academia Española incluye la acepción de “tendencia favorable a la comprensión de actitudes políticas e ideológicas distintas de las que uno sostiene” para aludir a lo que comúnmente escuchamos en los medios como apertura política. Además si revisamos un diccionario de sinónimos veremos que la lista incluye: comienzo, inauguración, estreno y celebración. Ahora bien, no debemos confundir este vocablo con “abertura”, que es igual a hendidura, agujero o grieta. A menos que alguien tenga una abertura en sus conocimientos sobre el idioma.
Apertura en español significa “acción de abrir”, que es el verbo que le corresponde a este sustantivo, de ahí que no podamos decir: “Vas a aperturar una cuenta bancaria” ya que esta expresión es lo más incorrecto que usted pueda usar a la hora de hablar, si no piense cuál es el sustantivo de abrir, o acaso usted dice abridura, (palabra que no existe) entonces dejemos de emplear el verbo “aperturar” porque no lo tenemos en nuestro idioma.

Hay que especificar que hablando con precisión y rigor, “apertura” se usa cuando aludimos al principio de una asamblea o actividad determinada.

También la Real Academia Española incluye la acepción de “tendencia favorable a la comprensión de actitudes políticas e ideológicas distintas de las que uno sostiene” para aludir a lo que comúnmente escuchamos en los medios como apertura política. Además si revisamos un diccionario de sinónimos veremos que la lista incluye: comienzo, inauguración, estreno y celebración. Ahora bien, no debemos confundir este vocablo con “abertura”, que es igual a hendidura, agujero o grieta. A menos que alguien tenga una abertura en sus conocimientos sobre el idioma.

Publicado por Inés Izquierdo Miller en: www laprensa com ni/2010/01/opinion/12151 - (empezar con www y colocar punto donde hay espacio)


----------



## mickeytaz

ROSANGELUS said:


> *apertura *
> 
> 
> f. Acción y resultado de abrir o descubrir lo que está cerrado u oculto:
> apertura de una carta.
> Inauguración de un local, asamblea pública, curso académico, etc.:
> apertura de una sesión.
> Tendencia favorable a la comprensión de actitudes ideológicas, políticas, etc., distintas de las que se tiene:
> apertura mental.
> ortogr. Colocación del primero de los signos ortográficos dobles:
> la apertura de comillas.
> ♦ No confundir con abertura.
> Segun la primera acepción, no tiene nada de malo utilizarla.
> La verdad, la escucho muchisimo, claro por motivos de trabajo... y de hecho el viernes pasado aperturamos una nueva sede...¡que les parece!
> 
> Es un poco fea, la verdad, pero no me parece que tenga nada de malo, así como hay terminos medicos que son horribles, pues tambien podemos tener terminos financieros...( no tan agradables al oido)
> 
> Es mi opinión.
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa


 

Aperturar se utiliza basicamente para indicar la necesidad de abrir  una cuenta bancaria, aqui en mi hermoso país Venezuela es normal emplear este termino a diferencia de la expresion " ...ir a por..." para los latinos es una expresion un poco rara, 
saludos cordiales


----------



## pescado

Se escucha  a menudo latinoamerica, cuando un narrador deportivo dice: El campeon del  torneo de apertura. si  es lo  correcto, no lo se.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Aperturar* es una palabra *jergal* (de los de la banca) *inmotivada* (no hace falta en español para nada). _*Ir a por*_ es una expresión *castiza* en español aunque en tu tierra no se use.


----------



## oa2169

Hola a todos.

Se olvidan de los abogados, los cuales, por lo menos acá en Colombia *aperturan* (abren)investigaciones o a los de clase alta que se van a *vacacionar *(pasar vacaciones) a Europa o a las viejas chismosas que mantienen *ventaneando* (mirando por la ventana) todo el día.
Qué mala costumbre la de *verborizar* (volver verbos) los sustantivos.


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Se olvidan de los abogados, los cuales, por lo menos acá en Colombia *aperturan* (abren)investigaciones o a los de clase alta que se van a *vacacionar *(pasar vacaciones) a Europa o a las viejas chismosas que mantienen *ventaneando* (mirando por la ventana) todo el día.
> Qué mala costumbre la de *verborizar* (volver verbos) los sustantivos.


 
En cierta ocasión, don Fernando Lázaro Carreter dijo: «Aperturado el camino, nada impide que lecturar sustituya a leer, baraturar a abaratar y licenciaturarse a licenciarse».


----------



## mickeytaz

XiaoRoel said:


> *Aperturar* es una palabra *jergal* (de los de la banca) *inmotivada* (no hace falta en español para nada). _*Ir a por*_ es una expresión *castiza* en español aunque en tu tierra no se use.


 
y cual seria tu opinion para la siguiente frase que es muy comun en el área comercial,"descuentos por apertura de nueva tienda",,,y no sólo en mi tierra sino en toda latinoamerica no se utiliza _"ir a por"_ en lugar de _"ir a por"_ foneticamente se aprecia mejor. no es costumbre castiza nuestra por lo que en lo personal no lo emplearé en mis escritos, saludos cordiales


----------



## Peón

karliucho said:


> La palabra apertura es un sustantivo y no hay un verbo aperturar, como bien dicen. Apertura es derivado de abrir, como cerradura de cerrar. Si conjugamos aperturar, conjugaríamos también cerradurar ¿?
> ¡Así lo veo yo!


 
Claro!! Y ya que estamos, ¿por qué no "oberturar"?: yo oberturo, tú oberturas......(sería propio del "habla musical", más que bancaria).


----------



## caniho

mickeytaz said:


> y cual seria tu opinion para la siguiente frase que es muy comun en el área comercial,"descuentos por apertura de nueva tienda",,,y no sólo en mi tierra sino en toda latinoamerica no se utiliza _"ir a por"_ en lugar de _"ir a por"_ foneticamente se aprecia mejor. no es costumbre castiza nuestra por lo que en lo personal no lo emplearé en mis escritos, saludos cordiales



apertura 
aperturar 
a por (no es tema que tenga nada que ver con este hilo)

Saludos.


----------



## El Tucu

*Atención: unión de consultas iguales
*​

Buen día,

Tengo una duda con respecto a la palabra "*aperturar*".

Esta palabra se puede emplear en algún texto, por ejemplo: *Aperturar* las labores o funciones operativas."

*¿*Está bien empleada la palabra?


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

* Atención: unión de consultas iguales*

En venezuela existe la tendencia de usar el neologismo "aperturar", para reemplazar el verbo abrir, por ejemplo: "aperturaré una cuenta corriente". Quisiera saber si en otros paises sucede lo mismo.


----------



## flljob

También en México.


----------



## Dentellière

PAOLO PISANI said:


> En venezuela existe la tendencia de usar el neologismo "aperturar", para reemplazar el verbo abrir, por ejemplo: "aperturaré una cuenta corriente". Quisiera saber si en otros paises sucede lo mismo.


 
Hola,
jamás lo había visto o escuchado en Argentina,
pero , como verbo del sustantivo "apertura" no suena mal...

:]


----------



## Mate

Buenas noches:

Hay un largo hilo que trata el mismo tema. Los voy a unir. Como es más viejo que este, esos mensajes va a quedar arriba. 

Gracias.


----------



## Bloodsun

No existe *aperturar*, y suena espantoso, además. La acción de crear una apertura es *abrir*, así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## Dentellière

Bloodsun said:


> No existe *aberturar*, y suena espantoso, además. La acción de crear una apertura es *abrir*, así de simple.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Bueno, ... no se trata de "aberturar" sino de "aperturar", (que tampoco está en el dicionario (Cuantas palabras se usan que no "existen"! )y por lo que parace, en Venezuela , México o Ecuador,  la gente la usa... de ahí que no les parezca tan "espantoso" su sonido.

Aquí, simplemente, no la usamos.


----------



## Mate

Pero hay palabras que nos suenan mal porque nos son ajenas y hay otras que nos suenan mal por innecesariamente adornadas de un tecnicismo que pretende ser «superior». 
Palabras que nos llevan a pensar que los capitanejos que las crearon se sienten superiores al resto de los indios, y nos lo demuestran fabricando engendros pretenciosos. 
De más está decir que a mí esas palabras me caen mal (y la gente que las inventa, peor).


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Si tenemos un verbo tan práctico para expresar nuestras ideas como lo es "abrir", por qué darnosla de finos e inventar otro como "aperturar"?. Si bien es cierto que existe la palabra "apertura", a mi entender no es menos cierto que expresa la acción de abrir, pero no se puede conjugar. Yo diría que es mas bien el verbo "abrir" sustantivado.


----------



## el_ochito

Concuerdo con todas las opiniones en que "Aperturar" es simplemente innecesaria, y en lo personal, me choca muchísimo por la carga de falsa superioridad y falsa exclusividad (al ámbito bancario) que lleva incrustada. 

El verbo es "Abrir", y cada vez que alguien en el banco me dice que si voy a "Aperturar" una cuenta, le pregunto que si cuando la quiera cancelar, retirando mi dinero, entonces deberé "Cerradurar" la cuenta. Siempre saco al menos una sonrisa y la cortés concesión de permitirme ABRIR mi cuenta como quería hacer en un principio, pero el principio vale: "Apertura" es un sustantivo del verbo "Abrir", justo como "Cerradura" es un sustantivo del verbo "Cerrar". Si alguna lógica extraña permitiese re-"verborizar" uno, por qué no el otro?  

Una pregunta para todos, ya que soy nuevo en el foro:
Por el contexto puedo inferir lo que quieren decir con "palabro", pero hay algún hilo al que me puedan apuntar donde se origine o se discuta el término? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

el_ochito said:


> Una pregunta para todos, ya que soy nuevo en el foro:
> Por el contexto puedo inferir lo que quieren decir con "palabro", pero hay algún hilo al que me puedan apuntar donde se origine o se discuta el término?



No lo hay, por lo que veo. Podrías abrirlo tú, parece una idea interesante.

Saludos


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica también se usa en el ámbito bancario este verbo. No sé si ustedes lo han notado: solamente se usan las formas que conservan la "a"; las que corresponden a la primera persona del plural (usual en el lenguaje bancario) como aperturamos, el gerundio aperturando y el participio aperturado.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> En Costa Rica también se usa en el ámbito bancario este verbo. No sé si ustedes lo han notado: solamente se usan las formas que conservan la "a"; aperturar, aperturamos, aperturando, aperturado, etc.



El colmo de la chapuza: inventar un verbo y hacerlo defectivo...


----------



## swift

Yo lo llamo la coronación del ingenio. ¿Para qué hacer las cosas sencillas si se las puede hacer complicadas?

Lo que he apuntado antes forma parte de lo que yo he observado; no arriesgaría un sueldo. Digo que son más comunes las formas conservadoras de la "a" temática porque el verbo no parece haber ido más allá del habla "especializada" de la banca. Un servidor no puede hablar por sí mismo al abrir una nueva cuenta; antes bien, debe ceñirse a un protocolo que requiere el uso de la primera persona plural. Es por ello que en mi experiencia el verbo "aperturar" es empleado tal como he indicado.

¿Ocurre lo mismo en otros países?


----------



## Pinairun

Partiendo de la misma base, podríamos empezar a decir _lecturar_ y esperar a ver si cunde.


----------



## swift

Sabrás, amiga Pina, que ya tenemos "lecturable" en nuestro acervo léxico.

Habría que estudiar con qué nuevo significado vendría a enriquecer "lecturar" nuestra [a menudo maltratada] lengua.


----------



## Aviador

Debo expresionar mi alivio porque no me parece que este engendro haya aparicionado por aquí. Todavía puedo ir a _abri_r una cuenta corriente al banco. No creo que se utilizacione aquí este verbo... todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Partiendo de la misma base, podríamos empezar a decir _lecturar_ y esperar a ver si cunde.



En cambio, sí que tenemos *escriturar*...


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Sabrás, amiga Pina, que ya tenemos "lecturable" en nuestro acervo léxico.


¿Lecturable? 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> En cambio, sí que tenemos *escriturar*...


Sí, pero no tiene el significado de _escribir_ como a _aperturar_ se le da el de _abrir_, sino de firmar escritura (documento público)  ante notario.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Sí, pero no tiene el significado de _escribir_ como a _aperturar_ se le da el de _abrir_, sino de firmar escritura (documento público)  ante notario.



Es cierto. Lo decía en el sentido de que no hay que descartar (no hay que descartar nunca nada) que *aperturar* finalmente devenga en una acepción específica del campo semántico bancario, tipo _abrir una cuenta de ahorro_.


----------



## ricardofelipe

Aperturar suena fatal.
¿Un banco la utiliza? Mal, mal, mal.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es cierto. Lo decía en el sentido de que no hay que descartar (no hay que descartar nunca nada) que *aperturar* finalmente devenga en una acepción específica del campo semántico bancario, tipo _abrir una cuenta de ahorro_.


 
Ah, sí. Podría aventurarme también a pensar que será así. Aunque, pensándolo un poco, si tomamos como modelo _escriturar_, ¿no debería ser _cuentar_ (?) en lugar de _aperturar_ ?


----------



## Mate

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es cierto. Lo decía en el sentido de que no hay que descartar (no hay que descartar nunca nada) que *aperturar* finalmente devenga en una acepción específica del campo semántico bancario, tipo _abrir una cuenta de ahorro_.


Yo me juego la cabeza que no tengo a que si vas a abrir una caja de ahorro con un cien, el empleado bancario simplemente te dirá que vienes a abrir una caja de ahorro, ahora si vas con cien millones de euros seguro que te la aperturan (la cuenta, claro).


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Ah, sí. Podría aventurarme también a pensar que será así. Aunque, pensándolo un poco, si tomamos como modelo _escriturar_, ¿no debería ser _cuentar_ (?) en lugar de _aperturar_ ?



En ese caso me inclinaría por _cuentear_, mucho más elegante


----------



## Lurrezko

Mate said:


> Yo me juego la cabeza que no tengo a que si vas a abrir una caja de ahorro con un cien, el empleado bancario simplemente te dirá que vienes a abrir una caja de ahorro, ahora si vas con cien millones de euros seguro que te la aperturan (la cuenta, claro).



Es muy probable. Pero si yo tuviera cien millones de euros, el verbo aperturar me parecería precioso.


----------



## Mate

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Es muy probable. Pero si yo tuviera cien millones de euros, el verbo aperturar me parecería precioso.


Yo *antes* era muy aperturado para con quienes venían a pedirme dinero. Así quedé.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mate said:


> Yo *antes* era muy aperturado para con quienes venían a pedirme dinero. Así quedé.



Yo te aseguro que los bancos no me han dejado nada por aperturar.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> En ese caso me inclinaría por _cuentear_, mucho más elegante


 
Sí, sí, a mí también me lo parece.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Mañana se cumplen exactos siete años desde que el_ochito pusiera su mensaje... Desde entonces, ¿aprobó la Academia "aperturar" o sigue fuera de la cartilla?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Espero que no... teniendo el perfecto y más sencillo "abrir".

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Acabo de leer un anuncio de Harmon Hall en donde indica que su servicio de clases de inglés ha quedado aperturado. menos mal que es el de clases de inglés y no de español.


----------



## Peón

¿Qué diablos es Harmon Hall?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Peón said:


> ¿Qué diablos es Harmon Hall?


Hola.

Una academia de idiomas mexicana presencial y online... parece.

Saludos


----------



## anahiseri

Lo aquí comentado es un caso extremo, pero existen muchos otros ejemplos, menos grotescos, que muestran que los hablantes del castellano son muy dados a alargar palabras y oraciones; cuantas más letras, más sílabas, más palabras, mejor.

comenzar - dar comienzo
registrar - llevar a cabo el registro 
*ver - visionar*

aunque confieso que al último ejemplo le veo cierta lógica; supongo que se pretende denotar la diferencia entre "see" y "watch". Voy a ver (que no visionar)  si hay hilo de esto.


----------



## Señor K

Lurrezko said:


> En ese caso me inclinaría por _cuentear_, mucho más elegante



Bueno, estimado Lurrezko, te contaré que acá en Chile existe ese verbo... pero no con el significado que se le (ojalá que no) espera inculcar acá, sino con el de mentir, en el sentido de "contar un cuento" para estafar o engañar a alguien, sea entre amigos o desconocidos.


----------



## Aprendiz2007

pejeman said:


> ¡Qué difícil es empezar una semana con una palabra como "aperturar"! Dicen que mal la empieza al que ahorcan en lunes y yo creo que al español lo han ahorcado con eso de "aperturar".
> 
> Saludos.


 ¡Muy bueno ese comentario!

En mi opinión, es una palabra que no me gusta. Sin embargo, los idiomas son elementos vivos, dinámicos y por ende, propensos al cambio. Es algo justo y necesario, así nos guste o no. 
Si pensamos con más detenimiento, no es tan ilógico, porque el sustantivo es "apertura". Aunque, nunca la usaré, tampoco la rechazo por la razón inicial: los idiomas deben evolucionar siempre.


----------

